

Building Your Two Sentence Elevator Pitch - danw
http://www.npdbd.umn.edu/deliver/elevator.html

======
ivankirigin
Once you're done, test it on your mom or annoying uncle. If they get it,
you're golden.

~~~
blored
I'm still up-voting for the aviators, but even if I wasn't, that garnered a
chuckle.

Mom to Mark. "oh, you're building a website, like Google?"

~~~
ivankirigin
To some you need to reply "Yes, we're going to be just like Google."

That relates to the other meme about setting expectations to force hard work
to avoid embarrassment :)

------
mattculbreth
I'm working with an incubator in Atlanta now that gives a couple exercises
like this for entrepreneurs. It's actually a good way to get your messaging
about your startup sharpened to a finer point. Having a very crisp, easy two
sentence overview of your business is difficult but critical.

------
donna
Crossing the Chasm by Geoffrey Moore pg. 154 : Define the Battle. Is a _great_
book that discusses the positioning process.

------
daniel-cussen
That's fabulous. I love bite-sized articles like this one.

------
blored
That was an excellent find.

------
german
Nice one! Really helpful.

